# what canadian conventions are there?



## coba (May 24, 2010)

i'm new to most conventions, i know about FURther CONfusion ( i know that this is an american con)

what i'm asking for is what canadian conventions are there?
planning to go to one as soon as possable!


----------



## Irreverent (May 24, 2010)

Camp Feral is in Norther Ontario (cottage country) and there's one in London Ont in Aug and Montreal in June.  Both advertise here on FA.  Check the banner adds on the front page.


----------



## Eske (May 25, 2010)

Check out this thread for an entire list of 2010 cons, including cons located in Canada.  

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55695


----------



## coba (May 25, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Check out this thread for an entire list of 2010 cons, including cons located in Canada.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=55695


 
i thank you so much!



Irreverent said:


> Camp Feral is in Norther Ontario (cottage country) and there's one in London Ont in Aug and Montreal in June. Both advertise here on FA. Check the banner adds on the front page.


 
i thank you so much also. this info you have gave me was very helpful and useful.


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2010)

Hop over to FA and +watch OntarioFurries and CanadaFurries, they post all the Con info


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance

Check them out. All the Canadian ones are marked by our wonderful, awesome flag.


----------

